# Bought a plant, should know what it is, but I dont!



## Krystal907 (Oct 18, 2011)

I got this plant under the wrong name and I'm pretty sure I got a really good deal on it, but could I get some help? The underside of older leaves are red and the tops are green. Serrated long narrow leaves coming off the stem in a whorled pattern. Thanks!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

_Limnophila aromatica_


----------



## Krystal907 (Oct 18, 2011)

Thank you!


----------

